# Ringneck wanted in Michigan



## helenhighwater (Jul 31, 2018)

The male of my pair of ringneck doves died last month, and the surviving female is lonely. (Our neighbor's cat got in and got him, but I caught the cat before the female could be hurt. I've made sure this can't happen again.) 

I'm hoping to find a new companion for her. She's a rescue and not very people-friendly, so I would prefer a more socialized bird for her new mate to balance her out. I'm not sure how receptive she would be to sharing space with a female--she's pretty territorial for a ringneck!, so a male would be best. 
If there are any breeders with extra males in the Lower Peninsula or in the northern Ohio/Illinois/Indiana area, please let me know! I'm happy to drive out and pay a reasonable adoption fee.


----------

